# Der TES-Oblivion-Mod-Thread



## BeautifulOblivion (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo ihr,
ich habe in diesem Forum noch keinen Oblivion-Mod-Thread gefunden! Das kann nicht sein!
Meiner Meinung nach ist Oblivion immer noch eins der besten, wenn nicht das beste, Offline-RPG überhaupt. Die Grafik war für 2006 schon wahnsinnig gut und ist für heutige Verhältnisse immer noch sehr Up-To-Date (Inklusive Shivering Isles). Überall gibt es was zu sehen, zu erforschen und eh man sich versieht ist man schon wieder in eine nette Nebenquest hineingerutscht. Mir gefällt auch, dass es eine so große und talentierte Modder-Szene gibt. Was man da alles machen kann ist unglaublich.
Also, hier könnt ihr Eure schönsten Screenies von Chars, Gebäuden u.Ä. posten sowie über Eure Lieblings-Mods austauschen. Ihr könnt auch gern Eure schönsten Screenshots posten oder in Erinnerungen schwelgen! Ich freu mich auf einen regen Austausch!

Ich mach gleich mal den Anfang:
Was sind Eure 10 liebsten Mods?
Meine:

Eyecandy Female Body Replacer
Apachii Goddess Store
Elves of Lineage II
Lady Li's Isles Loft
JOJO Posing Mod
Actor's Emotions
Ashara's Sirens and Tritons
Lattamer V3
Ozmo's High Rez Textures for HGEC
Ren's Beauty Pack

Hier mal meine beiden aktuellen Chars:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. Januar 2009)

Oblivion läuft auf meinem Rechner net mehr..*heul* alle Gilden oder wie die hießen beendet unzählige höhlen erforscht und aufeinmal bricht es ab und wenn ich es starten will meldet sich eine fehlerbox mit service pack 2 error oder sowas Oo 
Naja war aber ein geniales Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. Januar 2009)

Da kann ich Dir nur ne Neuinstallation empfehlen! Und schau vielleicht mal, ob Dir das Service Pack fehlt.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Januar 2009)

könntest du pls auch die funktionen deiner modsammlung etwas beschreiben? vllt würde ich mir den einen oder anderen mod dann auch installiern

hast du eigentlich lange an den gesichtern deiner chars rumgeschraubt?..ich habe immer einfach nur ein paar mal auf zufall geklickt und feddich, sah zwar hässlich aus aber wofür sind auch helme dar^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist Oblivion immer noch eins der besten, wenn nicht das beste, Offline-RPG überhaupt. Die Grafik war für 2006 schon wahnsinnig gut und ist für heutige Verhältnisse immer noch sehr Up-To-Date (Inklusive Shivering Isles).


Nur hat Oblivion einen riesenfehler, die story ist fad, nur die Nebenquests motivierten mich damals es weiterzuspielen. Und dann gabs auch noch die dolle Übersetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grafik -  ja sehr gut, Fallout III holt aber nochmal was raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (26. Januar 2009)

Achja noch ein Oblivion Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab Oblivion,Shivering Isles und Knights of Nine durch (lustig erweiterung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und natürlich spiel ich auch mit Mods,zurzeit lieb ich meinen Drachen als Mount,einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit 2006 zock ich es immer noch.

Bug Ehrenfels
Burg Rabenstolz
Akatosh Mount
Castle Knightstone
Die Verlassene Festung
Kvtach Afertmath
Mein Elfengarten Bezirk Haus
Alba+Nackedei mod^^
Paladin Equipment
Ruestung der Nacht
Viking Armor
Hell of Valhalla

und viele viele mehr^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur hat Oblivion einen riesenfehler, die story ist fad, nur die Nebenquests motivierten mich damals es weiterzuspielen. Und dann gabs auch noch die dolle Übersetzung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fallout 3 ist auch wesentlich neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bei Oblivion wars bei mir uach das die nebenquests das interessante waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (26. Januar 2009)

Lol hab gerade die Seite durchstöbert und gesehen das es ne Mod für ne AK-47 gibt..... irgendwie reizt es mich damit mal so ne Höhle zu stürmen : D mal schauen wies funktioniert


----------



## Vanth1 (26. Januar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Lol hab gerade die Seite durchstöbert und gesehen das es ne Mod für ne AK-47 gibt..... irgendwie reizt es mich damit mal so ne Höhle zu stürmen : D mal schauen wies funktioniert


Hehe echt?give link need auch mal^^


----------



## Syane (26. Januar 2009)

BUFFED.DE  Das Portal für ONLINE-spiele ...weis garned ob das schon wer erwähnt hat ^^


----------



## Rhokan (26. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Hehe echt?give link need auch mal^^



*klick* habs noch nicht getestet da ich net am richtigen pc bin



> BUFFED.DE Das Portal für ONLINE-spiele ...weis garned ob das schon wer erwähnt hat ^^



Oblivion kann man afaik auch mehr oder weniger online spielen mit so nem mod.... ach ja, wenn das ein Grund sein sollte diesen Thread zu schliessen dann bring mir vorher bitte bei was der "Bewerte den Ava des Users über dir-Thread" mit Online-Spielen zu tun hat......


----------



## Vanth1 (26. Januar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> *klick* habs noch nicht getestet da ich net am richtigen pc bin



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich teste es nachher


----------



## mccord (26. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> BUFFED.DE  Das Portal für ONLINE-spiele ...weis garned ob das schon wer erwähnt hat ^^





> "Gott & die Welt
> Alles was Euch sonst noch so bewegt. (Off-Topic)"



hab auch grad wieder mit oblivion angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bisher hab ich nur die fcom mods drauf:
Oscuro's Oblivion Overhaul
Martigen's Monster Mod
Francesco's Leveled Creatures-Items
Oblivion WarCry
Bob's Armory
-> http://fivefries.googlepages.com/fcominstallationguide


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Januar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Oblivion kann man afaik auch mehr oder weniger online spielen mit so nem mod.... ach ja, wenn das ein Grund sein sollte diesen Thread zu schliessen dann bring mir vorher bitte bei was der "Bewerte den Ava des Users über dir-Thread" mit Online-Spielen zu tun hat......


der mod war, als ich ihn mal gezockt habe sehr unausgereift... da hats solo mehr spaß gemacht *g*

achja syane: "Gott & die Welt
Alles was Euch sonst noch so bewegt. (Off-Topic) "

lol@ mccord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (26. Januar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Oblivion kann man afaik auch mehr oder weniger online spielen mit so nem mod.... ach ja, wenn das ein Grund sein sollte diesen Thread zu schliessen dann bring mir vorher bitte bei was der "Bewerte den Ava des Users über dir-Thread" mit Online-Spielen zu tun hat......
> 
> Patzig sein kannste woanders ...der "bewerte meinen ava thread" ist auch von den usern selbst ins leben gerufen worden. Und wenn ich dir sagen soll was das mit Online games zu tun hat Hmmmmmmm... *den denk*  Die Avas mit den coolesten Online rpg chars gewinnen ...frei erfunden die aussage jezt ;D




Hm ...das war lediglich sone Art antwort darauf wieso es sein könnte das es hier auf Buffed.de noch keine modecke für Oblivion gibt ..gerade weil Buffed.de Über Onlinespiele Berichtet ! Alles andere liegt an den Usern selbst was sie iniziieren oder nicht ..soeinfach ist das! Wieso sollte sich Buffed.de daran machen soetwas für ein offline game zu machen? Dafür gibts sicherlich schon zich andere Seiten.   Buffed ist halt wie schon beschrieben ...für Onlinegames gedacht so.



BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> ich habe in diesem Forum noch keinen Oblivion-Mod-Thread gefunden! Das kann nicht sein!
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist Oblivion immer noch eins der besten, wenn nicht das beste, Offline-RPG überhaupt.



Da stehts nomma ... 

...wenn du soetwas haben willst ...selber machen .punkt.


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> für Onlinegames gedacht so.


Ich sag nur Diablo - klar auch online Spielbar aber eigentlich ein Offline Spiel. Und das ist das GOTT&Die welt Forum = hier kann über anderes diskuttiert werden als sonst!


----------



## Syane (26. Januar 2009)

Bäh heult doch ~~ wollt ja nur erklären wieso das hier halt ned "NATÜRLICH" vorkommt ...


----------



## Syane (26. Januar 2009)

*plop 2x*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Bäh heult doch ~~ wollt ja nur erklären wieso das hier halt ned "NATÜRLICH" vorkommt ...



vielen dank für die aufklärung, ich fühle mich nun hell und erleuchtet!


----------



## Lisutari (26. Januar 2009)

Lasst ihn doch, man muss ja nicht jeden gelich zuflamen der sagt das ihm der Thread nicht zusagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (26. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Bäh heult doch ~~ wollt ja nur erklären wieso das hier halt ned "NATÜRLICH" vorkommt ...


Danke fürs aufklären und den doppel post ^^


----------



## Syane (26. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Danke fürs aufklären und den doppel post ^^




Dann mach ich ma weida irgendwo kanns ja ned sein ....

Dein imens wichtiger und vor Genialität sprudelnderBeitrag ist eine Bereicherung für dieses Forum ..wenn nur jeder solch Geistreiche Gedankengänge loswerden würde ~~


----------



## Vanth1 (26. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Dann mach ich ma weida irgendwo kanns ja ned sein ....
> 
> Dein imens wichtiger und vor Genialität sprudelnderBeitrag ist eine Bereicherung für dieses Forum ..wenn nur jeder solch Geistreiche Gedankengänge loswerden würde ~~


Ja da staunste nich?Aber dein Beitrag hat allen geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Bug Ehrenfels
> Burg Rabenstolz
> Castle Knightstone
> Die Verlassene Festung
> ...


Kannste vielleicht auch kurz bei den oben genannten Mods Beschreibungen hinzufügen? Muss auch nur ganz kurz sein. 
Das Akatosh-Mount wollte ich mir auch noch holen ... Obwohl es eigentlich krass ist, auf nem Gott spazieren zu reiten ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Januar 2009)

BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> Das Akatosh-Mount wollte ich mir auch noch holen ... Obwohl es eigentlich krass ist, auf nem Gott spazieren zu reiten ;D


hm war akatosh mount nicht einfach der name für den flugdrachen mod?(also beinhaltete nicht den gott als drachen, sondern wurde nur als name verwendet)
wenn nein: wie hieß der nochmal?


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> vielen dank für die aufklärung, ich fühle mich nun hell und erleuchtet!


Ja, danke Syane, Du bist einfach ZU FREUNDLICH, jetzt sind wir alle wieder schlauer!


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Lasst ihn doch, man muss ja nicht jeden gelich zuflamen der sagt das ihm der Thread nicht zusagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nun ja, warum geht man in einen OffTopic-Thread eines Forums für Online-Spiele und meckert da rum, weil über ein Offline-RPG diskutiert wird, wenn es in dem gleichen Forum Ergüsse zum Thema "Was ist Coolness" oder "Mein Desktop" gibt? Das erschliesst sich mir einfach nicht. Ich tippe aber mal darauf, dass es einfach immer Leute gibt, die anecken müssen und schlechte Laune verbreiten wollen. Ich persönlich hab nur Mitleid für die Vertreter dieser Fraktion und rufe hiermit ab sofort zum Ignorieren solcher Miesmacher-Posts in diesem Thread auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> könntest du pls auch die funktionen deiner modsammlung etwas beschreiben? vllt würde ich mir den einen oder anderen mod dann auch installiern


Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Eyecandy Female Body Replacer*
Da die weiblichen Körper der Spielercharaktere ja nun nicht so die Krone der Schöpfung sind, haben sich mehrere Leute gedacht "Mach ich das mal besser!" Der Eyecandy Female Body Replacer ersetzt den Körper durch nen super sexy Frauen-Körper. Man kann Nude (nackt) oder mit Unterwäsche wählen. Es gibt auch noch andere Body Replacer (für Frauen und Männer), aber mir gefällt Eyecandy am besten.

*Apachii Goddess Store*
Dieser Mod fügt einen Laden ins Spiel ein, genauer gesagt in die Kaiserstadt (Hafenviertel, gegenüber vom Piratenschiff). Dort gibt es schicke und teilweise sehr freizügige Klamotten, Waffen, Rüstungen und Accessoires zu kaufen (, die meinem Char aufgrund des Eyecandy Body Replacers auch echt gut stehen!)

*Elves of Lineage II*
Erweitert das Spiel um eine Rasse, die scheinbar auf den Lineage-Elfen basiert. Ich persönlich habe Lineage nie gespielt, aber die Rasse ist wunderschön. Das letzte Bild im obersten Thread zeigt eine Vertreterin dieser Rasse, die auf den schönen Namen Arjuuna hört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lady Li's Isles Loft*
Für diesen Mod braucht man das Shivering Isles Addon. Er integriert ein sehr hübsches Haus ins Spiel, das ausserhalb von Neu-Sheoth zu finden ist.

*JOJO Posing Mod*
Fügt ein Item ins Inventar ein, das dem Char verschiedene Posen ermöglicht. Man klickt dazu im Inventar einmal auf den Gegenstand, schliesst das Inventar dann und anschliessend öffnet sich ein Menü, durch das man sich nur noch zur gewünschten Pose klicken muss. Auf dem Bild von meinem Char mit den Schwertern hab ich auch JOJO angewendet.
Man bekommt auch einen Zauberspruch, den man auf NPCs anwenden kann, sodass sie die gewünschte Pose annehmen.

*Actor's Emotions*
So ähnlich wie JOJO, bloß, dass man Emotionen in die Gesichtern seines Chars bzw. eines NPCs zaubern kann. Man kann Freude, Überraschung, Angst, Ekel und Ärger einstellen, wobei es da jeweils immer noch 5 Abstufungen gibt (z.B. ein bisschen fröhlich oder extrem fröhlich).

*Ashara's Sirens and Tritons*
Eine sehr hübsche Meerjungfrauen-Rasse. Wenn man ins Wasser geht, wächst einem automatisch eine Schwanzflosse, an Land ist man "normal" Mensch. Man bekommt auch ein paar extra Zaubersprüche. Mein dunkelhaariger Char auf den Screenies ist so eine Sirene.

*Lattamer V3*
Eine sehr hübsche Elfenrasse.

*Ozmo's High Rez Textures for HGEC*
Ermöglicht einem noch detailreichere Körpertexturen, Voraussetzung ist der Eyecandy Mod. Man kann z.B. auswählen, ob der Körper muskulöser aussehen soll oder weniger muskulös. Ausserdem kann man, wenn man den Nude Eyecandy Body Replacer hat, auswählen, wie die Brustwarzen aussehen sollen und auch noch andere Dinge, die ich hier nicht nennen will *g*

*Ren's Beauty Pack*
Allseits beliebter Mod, der dem Spiel ein paar schicke neue Augen und Frisuren hinzufügt.



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hast du eigentlich lange an den gesichtern deiner chars rumgeschraubt?..ich habe immer einfach nur ein paar mal auf zufall geklickt und feddich, sah zwar hässlich aus aber wofür sind auch helme dar^^


Nö, nach ner Zeit bekommt man ein gutes Gefühl, welcher Schieberegler was bewirkt und was man schön findet. Schönheit ist ja relativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es dauert eigentlich nicht lange, einfach mal ausprobieren!



Razyl schrieb:


> Nur hat Oblivion einen riesenfehler, die story ist fad, nur die Nebenquests motivierten mich damals es weiterzuspielen. Und dann gabs auch noch die dolle Übersetzung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmmm, das ist natürlich wie alles im Leben Geschmackssache. Mir persönlich gefällt die Story super. Hast Du mal Shivering Isles gespielt? Das ist richtig gut, mal ein ganz starker Kontrast zum Basic-Oblivion. Die Übersetzung war in der Tat eine Katastrophe... Hat bei mir den Spielspaß aber nicht sehr stark vermindert.



mccord schrieb:


> hab auch grad wieder mit oblivion angefangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie isn dieser Overhaul? Der soll ja das ganze Spiel komplett umkrempeln, deshalb hab ich mich noch nicht getraut, sowas zu installieren... Was macht der Monster-Mod und Francesco's Leveled Creatures-Items?

Ich werd in den nächsten Tage noch mal ein paar schönere Screens machen, die zeigen, was diese und andere Mods möglich machen!
Wenn jemand Probleme mit der Installation von Mods hat, helfe ich auch gern weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, darf ich hier eigentlich zu den Seiten verlinken, auf denen die Downloads zu haben sind? Würd ich nämlich sonst mal machen, da sind auch gute und anschauliche Bilder dabei.


----------



## Syane (26. Januar 2009)

*Atmet aus* ..bei euch is auch kirmes im Kopf am Laufen ....

...Ich glaube ihr lest einfach garnicht genau was ich geschrieben habe ..hauptsache ihr könnt wen flamen oder? Wenn hier wer oder was armselig ist dann seid ihr es! (Die Leute die hier meinen alle auf jemandem rumhacken zu müssen der Seine Meinung sagt)

Ich habe nirgenswo versucht schlechte Laune zu verbreiten ..das habt ihr selbst getan... ich habe lediglich geschrieben ..das wenn ihr sonen Oblivion Thread haben wollt ihn schon selbst machen müsst ..da wie beschrieben ..Buffed.de als Onlineplattform (Hier gehts jezt um die Betreiber der Seite) Es auf Onlinespiele anlegt und dort die meisten Infos auf die Seite packt! 

Klar gibtses den Gott und die Welt bereich ...ja und? Den gibts auch nur weils die Community so wollte und da selbst aktiv geworden ist....


Falls sich überhaupt wer die Mühe gemacht hat und meine Posts mal genau gelesen hat hätte er das evtl. verstanden. Nirgens habe ich oder wollte ich "schlechte Laune" verbreiten wie der TE so oberflächlich den Posts entnommen hat ...


...das einzig peinliche hier sind die Lustigen Post-push Troll versuche einieger Leute ....danke dafür.


@BeautifulOblivion ..Editier am besten alle Infos die du zusammen Krazt in deinen Ersten Post und mach was draus ...

...an die Flamer ..\o/

...bin raus.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm war akatosh mount nicht einfach der name für den flugdrachen mod?(also beinhaltete nicht den gott als drachen, sondern wurde nur als name verwendet)
> wenn nein: wie hieß der nochmal?


Ja, das Mount heisst so, aber Akatosh ist eigentlich der Drachengott der Zeit *g* Daher ist der Name des Mounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. Januar 2009)

Talos sei Dank!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Januar 2009)

BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> Ja, das Mount heisst so, aber Akatosh ist eigentlich der Drachengott der Zeit *g* Daher ist der Name des Mounts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mir ist klar, wer akatosh ist, aber der mod beinhaltet keinen drachen der zeit, sondern nur einen schwarzen, grünen, roten und blauen. (namen weiss ich nicht mehr ganz genau, auf jeden fall keinen der zeit, wo ich den mod hatte)
von daher finde ich es nicht wirklich krass, da man zumindest mMn keinen Gott reitet, sondern normale Drachen, aber Akatosh halt für den namen herhalten musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mir ist klar, wer akatosh ist, aber der mod beinhaltet keinen drachen der zeit, sondern nur einen schwarzen, grünen, roten und blauen. (namen weiss ich nicht mehr ganz genau, auf jeden fall keinen der zeit, wo ich den mod hatte)
> von daher finde ich es nicht wirklich krass, da man zumindest mMn keinen Gott reitet, sondern normale Drachen, aber Akatosh halt für den namen herhalten musste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achso, ich dachte, man kann dann Akatosh reiten... ist ja auch egal, der Mod soll auf jeden Fall gut sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Januar 2009)

BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> Achso, ich dachte, man kann dann Akatosh reiten... ist ja auch egal, der Mod soll auf jeden Fall gut sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also ich hab ihn gemocht, weil mit einem fliegenden mount vom taucherfelsen herabfliegen ist was anderes, weil da das gefühl einfach länger halt als mit einem pferd *g*
ansonsten war es auch einfach schön, über die landschaften zu fliegen^^


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> also ich hab ihn gemocht, weil mit einem fliegenden mount vom taucherfelsen herabfliegen ist was anderes, weil da das gefühl einfach länger halt als mit einem pferd *g*
> ansonsten war es auch einfach schön, über die landschaften zu fliegen^^


Jetzt bin ich neugierig, werds mir gleich runterladen!


----------



## Lisutari (26. Januar 2009)

BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> [Post mit den Mod beschreibungen]


Sind  90% Der Mods da das sich Mänenr an ihren Chars aufgeilen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Sind  90% Der Mods da das sich Mänenr an ihren Chars aufgeilen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Könnte man denken, aber ich bin ne 100% hetero Frau und finds trotzdem toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist wie hübsche Puppen anziehen und rumspringen lassen! Macht einfach Spaß, sie sind wie kleine Kunstwerke, auf die ich richtig stolz bin.


----------



## Lisutari (26. Januar 2009)

BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> Könnte man denken, aber ich bin ne 100% hetero Frau und finds trotzdem toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hätte keine Lust ner Frau zu zu sehen die besser aussieht wie ich oO 
Aber wenns dir Spass macht, meins ists nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich hätte keine Lust ner Frau zu zu sehen die besser aussieht wie ich oO
> Aber wenns dir Spass macht, meins ists nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och, wieso, schöne Frauen sind doch super? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So genau darf man das auch nicht nehmen, man sollte sich niemals mit Personen aus Polygonen und Pixeln vergleichen. Die können kein Maßstab für den eigenen Körper sein! Ich nehm meine Hübschen als das, was sie sind: Wunderschöne, von mir erschaffene Pixelhaufen, die nichts mit der Realität zu tun haben.


----------



## Vanth1 (26. Januar 2009)

BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> Kannste vielleicht auch kurz bei den oben genannten Mods Beschreibungen hinzufügen? Muss auch nur ganz kurz sein.
> Das Akatosh-Mount wollte ich mir auch noch holen ... Obwohl es eigentlich krass ist, auf nem Gott spazieren zu reiten ;D


Burg Ehrenfels
Auch so ne Burg mit quest und hintergrund usw und vieles mehr
Burg Rabenstolz
Eine Burg mit story hintergrund und quests,am ende eroberst du die Burg und bekommst sie
Castle Knightstone
Ungefähr das selbe wie oben nur bisschen anders^^
Kvtach Afertmath
Das ist kvatch nach dem wiederaufbau mit verkäufern usw,ganz hübsche mod
Alba+Nackedei mod^^
alba ist eine gefangene die man in ner quest glaub ich befreit und sie hilft dir dan dauernd.Kannst die natürlich in deinem haus stehen lassen.
Und der nackedei mod(heißt nicht so^^) mit dem kann man halt die Ganzen chars ausziehen bzw "sexy" rüstungen verpassen(eine rust raus,oder so hot strings usw^^)
Hell of Valhalla
Ne questreihe mit inspiration der nordischen saga,legst dich mit wikinger an usw


also akatosch ist toll.Ich hab den "godlike" akatosh,sprich:Ich kann abmounten der kann dan selber kämpfen feuer spucken.Ich lass ihn fot mit dem Torwächter von Shivering Isles da kämpfen wenn ich sheogorath bin^^


----------



## Rhokan (27. Januar 2009)

> Sind 90% Der Mods da das sich Mänenr an ihren Chars aufgeilen? ohmy.gif blink.gif



Naja wenn ich mir jetzt mal die Körper der beiden Geschlechter in Oblivion angucke.... de Männer alle mit gestähltem Sixpack und die Frauen... naja lassen wirs^^


----------



## Davatar (27. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Diablo - klar auch online Spielbar aber eigentlich ein Offline Spiel. Und das ist das GOTT&Die welt Forum = hier kann über anderes diskuttiert werden als sonst!


Als ob Diablo ein Offlinespiel wäre (von Diablo1 mal abgesehen, da ist der Multiplayer eigentlich ne erweiterte Banklagerungsversion der Single-Playerversion, Zusammenspiel ist da fast unmöglich). Diablo 2 hat ja erst richtig Spass gemacht wenn man zu 8 im Spiel drin war und ich denk mal Diablo 3 wird noch wesentlich mehr aufs Onlinespiel ausgelegt werden.

Oblivion find ich auch klasse, da gibts zT wirklich super Mods, auch welche die gigantische Questreihen mit sich führen. Nur schade find ich dass Oblivion nicht mal annähernd so umfangreich ist wie Morrowind seiner Zeit.
Mit den Pferden konnt ich allerdings nie wirklich viel anfangen. Entweder man hatte sie in der Originalversion, in der sie einfach nur unnütz, überflüssig und abartig verbuggt waren oder man hat sich Zusatzmods geholt, aber auch mit denen konnte man nicht wesentlich viel Interessanteres als zB Gegenstände lagern und...wozu hat man in jeder Stadt ein Haus? Da kann man ja seinen Schrott reinpacken, da braucht man nicht noch ein Pferd mit Satteltaschen.

Ein Addon das aber sein musste war bei mir definitiv das, welches die vorhandene Goldmenge der Händler erhöht. Am Anfang ist das ja ganz ok wenn man um die halbe Welt reisen muss um was zu verkaufen, da die Gegenstände die man hat eh kaum Wert haben. Aber im fortgeschrittenen Stadium des Spiels ists einfach nur noch nervig.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (27. Januar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich mir jetzt mal die Körper der beiden Geschlechter in Oblivion angucke.... de Männer alle mit gestähltem Sixpack und die Frauen... naja lassen wirs^^


Die Original-Oblivion-Körpermeshes für Frauen sind unter aller Sau!


----------



## Vanth1 (27. Januar 2009)

BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> Die Original-Oblivion-Körpermeshes für Frauen sind unter aller Sau!


Wo sie recht hat


----------



## Davatar (27. Januar 2009)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass irgendwo mal stand, man hätte die weiblichen Texturen schlicht und einfach vergessen und kurz vor dem Release sei dann noch rasch was zusammengebastelt worden.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (27. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass irgendwo mal stand, man hätte die weiblichen Texturen schlicht und einfach vergessen und kurz vor dem Release sei dann noch rasch was zusammengebastelt worden.


Ernsthaft? Wundern würds mich nicht...


----------



## Lisutari (27. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass irgendwo mal stand, man hätte die weiblichen Texturen schlicht und einfach vergessen und kurz vor dem Release sei dann noch rasch was zusammengebastelt worden.


Was stöhrt euch an denen eig? xD Das sind zwar keine Supermodels, aber es ist realisitsch =P


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (27. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Das sind zwar keine Supermodels, aber es ist realisitsch =P


Realistisch? Ich finde die sehen aus, als wär ein Traktor drüber gefahren.


----------



## Lisutari (27. Januar 2009)

BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> Realistisch? Ich finde die sehen aus, als wär ein Traktor drüber gefahren.


Ja, n bissel arg dünn sind sie, aber ich hab auch 2 Kilo untergewicht, drumm bemerk ich das fast nie xD


----------



## Razyl (27. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ja, n bissel arg dünn sind sie, aber ich hab auch 2 Kilo untergewicht, drumm bemerk ich das fast nie xD


Musste mehr essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (27. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Musste mehr essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich versuchs, hab scheiß stoffwechsel^^


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (27. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ja, n bissel arg dünn sind sie, aber ich hab auch 2 Kilo untergewicht, drumm bemerk ich das fast nie xD


Untergewicht ist nicht gut! Magst bisschen Schoki von mir abhaben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein einziges Laster...
Hier, schau mal:
http://pnmedia.gamespy.com/planetelderscro...598_fullres.jpg
Total dürr, aber übelst breite, männliche Schultern. Grauenhaft!
Im Vergleich mal Eyecandy (keine Sorge, die haben auch was an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/images/1...-1190564296.jpg
Ich finde sogar, die Eyecandy-Körper sehen echter und gesünder aus!


----------



## Lisutari (27. Januar 2009)

Jaja, so genau hab ich auch net hingesehen. 
Aber soo unterschiedlich sind de auch nicht xD
Egal.


----------



## Razyl (27. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich versuchs, hab scheiß stoffwechsel^^


Achso hm, naja gut solange es "nur" 2kg bleiben ist ja alles gut, darf nur nicht mehr werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (27. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso hm, naja gut solange es "nur" 2kg bleiben ist ja alles gut, darf nur nicht mehr werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Besser als zu dick zu sein^^


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (27. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Besser als zu dick zu sein^^


Zu dünn ist auch nicht gut, da wird man schnell krank und kriegt nix gebacken... Ich spreche aus Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (27. Januar 2009)

Ich sag ich hab 2 Kilo untergewicht, net das ich magersüchtig bin...


----------



## Razyl (27. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich sag ich hab 2 Kilo untergewicht, net das ich magersüchtig bin...


Jap, meine ja nicht weniger lassen werden, am besten dort so einpendeln, oder aufs Normalgewicht bringen. Und 2 Kilo geht ja noch, das ist noch nicht allzu schlimm.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (27. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich sag ich hab 2 Kilo untergewicht, net das ich magersüchtig bin...


Hat auch keiner behauptet! Du hast ja angefangen, über Dein Gewicht zu reden, nicht wir.
So, und jetzt mal zurück zum Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich werd nachher nochmal ein paar Screenies posten und würd mich freuen, wenn ihr das auch mal macht!


----------



## Vanth1 (27. Januar 2009)

BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> Untergewicht ist nicht gut! Magst bisschen Schoki von mir abhaben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Due eyecandy frauen haben aber etwas große möpse würd ich sagen^^


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (27. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Due eyecandy frauen haben aber etwas große möpse würd ich sagen^^


Die kann man auch kleiner machen... geht alles ^^


----------



## Kronas (27. Januar 2009)

BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> Die kann man auch kleiner machen... geht alles ^^


welche kranken leute holen sich nen mod um die oberweite schrumpfen zu lassen *hust*


----------



## Lisutari (27. Januar 2009)

BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> Die kann man auch kleiner machen... geht alles ^^


Wie im rl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (27. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wie ich rl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast dir die brüste verkleinern lassen?


----------



## Kronas (27. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> welche kranken leute holen sich nen mod um die oberweite schrumpfen zu lassen *hust*





Lisutari schrieb:


> Wie ich rl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zeitlich ungünstiger post von mir^^


----------



## Lisutari (27. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> du hast dir die brüste verkleinern lassen?


Nein, ich hab nur nen Scherz gemacht, der osgar auc noch ziehmlich flach ist. xD 
seh grade hab mich verschriben, da soltel iM stehen, wäre toll wenn du das auch ausbesserst.


----------



## Kronas (27. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab nur nen Scherz gemacht, der osgar auc noch ziehmlich flach ist. xD
> seh grade hab mich verschriben, da soltel iM stehen, wäre toll wenn du das auch ausbesserst.


nicht unsere schuld du hast das gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und btw noch 1 post bis 2500 bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte als ich gespielt hatte eigentlich recht wenig mods... nur die Cape&Cloak Mod und die Modreihe die, die Gebiete sehr viel hübscher und vorallem realistischer Gestaltet hab nur grad den Namen vergessen... waren auf jeden fall für jedes einzelne Gebiet ne Mod von mehreren Personen... wenn ich sie wiederfinde meld ich mich noch mal...

Aber ich könnte es schon mal wieder installieren *gg*


----------



## Rhokan (27. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hatte als ich gespielt hatte eigentlich recht wenig mods... nur die Cape&Cloak Mod und die Modreihe die, die Gebiete sehr viel hübscher und vorallem realistischer Gestaltet hab nur grad den Namen vergessen... waren auf jeden fall für jedes einzelne Gebiet ne Mod von mehreren Personen... wenn ich sie wiederfinde meld ich mich noch mal...
> 
> Aber ich könnte es schon mal wieder installieren *gg*



Die Modreihe hab ich auch, heißt btw  Unique Landscapes und sieht wirklich sehr geil aus!


----------



## Vanth1 (27. Januar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Die Modreihe hab ich auch, heißt btw  Unique Landscapes und sieht wirklich sehr geil aus!


Aj muss ich mal austesten


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Januar 2009)

Genau! Unique Landscapes war es :-D Ist auf jeden Fall nur zu empfehlen *gg*


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (27. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Genau! Unique Landscapes war es :-D Ist auf jeden Fall nur zu empfehlen *gg*


Es gibt auch die "Improved"-Reihe. Da gibt es verbesserste Texturen für einige Städte, für Gegenstände, und, und, und...


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (27. Januar 2009)

So, es gibt Neues von Nessa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe mir heute mal das Addon Snow Dragon Temple heruntergeladen. Es erscheint ein hübscher, bewohnbarer japanischer Temple in der Nähe von Bruma.
Hier einmal Nessa in der *Light Ice Queen Armor*. bekommt man zusammen mit 3 anderen schicken Rüstungen hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folgende 3 Outfits bekommt man im Apachii Goddess Store:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Abschluss ein wunderschöner Engel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Posen sind alle mit JOJO, OSR, CTAdd Pose und Actor's Emotions erstellt (hier).
Ich hoffe, dass ich euch auch dazu animieren konnte, mal ein bisschen rumzumodden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (28. Januar 2009)

Ah mir fällt grad ein, in der Konfigurationsdatei kann man recht viel umstellen (vorher besser noch ne Sicherheitskopie anfertigen) unter Anderem zB die Graslänge. Mich hat das immer genervt, dass es überall diesen Graswald gab und mans knurren gehört hat, aber nichts sah und einem dann plötzlich ein Wolf ins Gesicht sprang, also hab ich die Graslänge auf ein Minimum reduziert. Soll ja aber auch Leute geben, dies genau umgekehrt wollen. Einfach ein Bisschen rumspielen und schauen was sich so ändert. Gibt ein paar recht interessante Einstellungen da drin und so muss man auch nicht extra ein Mod dafür installieren.


----------



## Vanth1 (28. Januar 2009)

@beautifuloblivion:echt schöne bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wegen dir hab ich jetzt auch lust wieder richtig zu zocken^^
Ich muss wohl wieder mods laden ^^

wie dreht man die figur nochmal zur kamera?^^

achso und ich sehe die sirenen und tripton(?) und mystische elfen nicht,weiss einer wie ich den fehler beheben kann?


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (28. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> @beautifuloblivion:echt schöne bilder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke, freut mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vanth schrieb:


> wie dreht man die figur nochmal zur kamera?^^


Mausrad gedrückt halten und dann Maus in die gewünschte Richtung bewegen. Für diese Zwecke kann ich Vanity Camera Smoother empfehlen, dann steuert sich die Kamera geschmeidiger und nicht so ruckhaft.


Vanth schrieb:


> achso und ich sehe die sirenen und tripton(?) und mystische elfen nicht,weiss einer wie ich den fehler beheben kann?


Mit den Mystic Elfs hab ich auch Probleme, die sehe ich auch nicht. Wahrscheinlich fehlt ein Mod.
Für die Sirens and Tritons benötigt man den neuesten offiziellen Oblivion Patch. Einfach mal bei Bethesda.com schauen. Ich kann Dir auch den Unofficial Oblivion Patch empfehlen, der ist fanmade, aber sehr gut und wird auch für viele Mods benötigt.

Konnte auf Deine PM leider nicht antworten, weil Dein Postfach voll war oder Du die Funktion deaktiviert hast (laut Buffed). Deshalb tu ichs hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eyecandy Female Body Replacer einmalnackig und mit Unterwäsche.
Du willst bestimmt die mit Unterwäsche, ne? xD
Ein Mod für 2 Einhänder ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht bekannt, gibts aber bestimmt. Musste im Notfall mal bisschen rumstöbern auf www.tesnexus.com. Wegen der Waffen, lad Dir mal den mal den Apachii Goddess Store runter, ist echt ne lohnende Investition. Da bekommt man nen Laden in der Kaiserstadt, da gibts ne Riesenauswahl an Klamotten, Rüstungen und Waffen, meiner Meinung nach die besten überhaupt. Link: http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=13437
Wenn Du da mal auf den Reiter "Images" klickst, kannste Dir auch viele schicke Bilder angucken.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (28. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ah mir fällt grad ein, in der Konfigurationsdatei kann man recht viel umstellen (vorher besser noch ne Sicherheitskopie anfertigen) unter Anderem zB die Graslänge. Mich hat das immer genervt, dass es überall diesen Graswald gab und mans knurren gehört hat, aber nichts sah und einem dann plötzlich ein Wolf ins Gesicht sprang, also hab ich die Graslänge auf ein Minimum reduziert. Soll ja aber auch Leute geben, dies genau umgekehrt wollen. Einfach ein Bisschen rumspielen und schauen was sich so ändert. Gibt ein paar recht interessante Einstellungen da drin und so muss man auch nicht extra ein Mod dafür installieren.


Jo, da kann man schon Einiges einstellen. Hab da allerdings noch nicht so viel gemacht, ausser die Grenzen auszustellen und Screenies zu erlauben. Das mit dem Knurr-Angriff kenne ich, ist ne gute Idee... Aber ganz kurz will ich das auch nicht habe, ich mag dieses Wildnis-Feeling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was kann man denn sonst noch so Witziges machen? Haste nen Tip?


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (28. Januar 2009)

Achja, und hier ein neues Spiel für Oblivion-Fans, auf das ich mich schon sehr freue: Divinity 2: Ego Draconis.  Soll im 2. Quartal 2009 kommen, also bald! Wenn man sich mal die Screenies auf der offiziellen Seite anschaut (die ich glaube ich nicht verlinken darf, oder?), dann sieht das teilweise schon extrem wie Oblivion aus.


----------



## Rhokan (29. Januar 2009)

Trolle!
Geil! sobald der elends lange Download vorbei ist werd ich mit meinem WoW-Char Oblivion zocken : D


----------



## Klunker (29. Januar 2009)

mhm also Oblivion läuft hetzt *lach* aber jetzt wollen die mods net >.< könnte mir jemand vllt ne anleitung mit screenies wie es aussehen soll basteln? =)
weiß nur, das ich die mods in den data ordner von oblivion packen muss.

Nis heute abend dann =)


----------



## Rhokan (29. Januar 2009)

Es gibt zwei Arten von Mods:

Normale Mods:

Hier ziehst du einfach die Dateien und Ordner des Mods (die *.esp, meistens noch ein Meshes- und ein Textures-Order)
in die order ....\Oblivion\Data\
Anschliessend startest du den Oblivion-Launcher und klickst in diesem auf Spieldateien, dort setzt du dann an die entsprechenden Mods ein Häkchen.
=>Fertig!

OMODS:

Diese Mods lassen sich sehr bequem installieren, allerdings wird ein Tool benötigt (Oblivion Mod Manager oder so ähnlich hieß das glaub).

Bei manchen Mods ist es wichtig eine bestimmte Prioritäten-Reihenfolge einzuhalten, diese lässt sich mit dem Tool welches für die OMODS gebraucht wird festlegen (das steht dann meistens auch in der ReadMe).

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, aber für eine Anleitung mit Screens fehlt mir 
a) mein Pc mit Oblivion (sitzt mein kleiner Bruder dran)
b) Lust
c) Zeit


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (29. Januar 2009)

Nachtelfen gibts auch, hab ich mir auch runtergeladen, die sehen richtig echt aus, aber passen irgendwie nicht ins Spiel finde ich. Ausserdem gibts keine Druidenklasse *seufz* Finde leider den Link gerade nicht.
Die Trolle, muss man ja mal sagen, sehen aber sehr gut aus.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (29. Januar 2009)

Sehr gute Erklärung. Meistens sind die Ordnerstrukturen auch schon immer so, wenn man die Mods runterlädt, also muss man nur noch mit Copy&Paste arbeiten.
Ich persönlich installiere die Sachen immer manuell, mir ist dieser ModManager nicht geheuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (29. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm also Oblivion läuft hetzt *lach*


Wie hast Dus hingekriegt? Hat mein Tip geholfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (29. Januar 2009)

> Nachtelfen gibts auch, die sehen richtig echt aus, aber die passen irgendwie nicht ins Spiel finde ich. Ausserdem gibts keine Druidenklasse *seufz*



Hab mir gerade meine Schamanen-Klasse selber gemacht..... Naja Druide geht eher schwer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (29. Januar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Naja Druide geht eher schwer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gibt tatsächlich einen Druiden-Mod. Man hat eine Werwolf-Form, kann son bisschen Boomkin spielen (leider ohne die Form) und Tiere beschwören. Scheint ganz witzig zu sein.


----------



## Lisutari (29. Januar 2009)

Bin ich die einzige die denkt, zu ausgefallenere Mods machen das Spiel kaputt?


----------



## Klunker (29. Januar 2009)

jup mit deinem typ gings^^  mhm also das mit den mods klapt glaube ich jetzt, aber irgentwie krieg ich keine schönen körper oder oder köpfe rein :S also ich habe die ganzen kopf dateien aber was mache ich mit denen? btw die weiblichen chars sind ingame wirklich hässlich..habe früher immer nur argonier oder wie die heißen gespielt aber die frauen haben ja köpfe wie pferde Oo

Also zurück zur frage, kann mir wer sagen wie ich oblivion die köpfe näher bringen kann?


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> Nachtelfen gibts auch, hab ich mir auch runtergeladen, die sehen richtig echt aus, aber passen irgendwie nicht ins Spiel finde ich. Ausserdem gibts keine Druidenklasse *seufz* Finde leider den Link gerade nicht.
> Die Trolle, muss man ja mal sagen, sehen aber sehr gut aus.


need nachtelfen!"^^


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (29. Januar 2009)

Freut mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du musst schon genau sagen welche Mods Du meinst, am besten mit Links, sonst weiss ich nicht, was Du meinst!


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (29. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> need nachtelfen!"^^


Ich glaube, das sind die, die ich auch habe: Link
Es gibt da auch richtige weisse, leuchtende Augen und die typischen Tattoos im Gesicht zum Auswählen.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (29. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Bin ich die einzige die denkt, zu ausgefallenere Mods machen das Spiel kaputt?


Nein, ich sehe das auch so, aber Mods sind generell zum Spaß und wems Spaß macht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich spiele aber auch lieber Charaktere, die in die Welt passen.


----------



## Klunker (29. Januar 2009)

so habe nochmal alle mod runtergeworfen und lade mal ein paar von deinen..hey nur noch 6 stunden >.< werde dann mal probieren die zu aktivieren.

habe den store  die lineage 2 elfe und und das beautypack geladen..bzw bin am laden =)


----------



## Klunker (29. Januar 2009)

ok ich kriege es nicht hin >.< 

Also ich habe jetzt 

Elves of Lineage II
Ren's Beauty Pack
und 
den store wenn er iregtnwann fertig.

muss ich jetzt alle dateien in oblivion ziehen? wenn ja dann ersetzen sich sich ja die data ordner gegenseitig :/


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> ok ich kriege es nicht hin >.<
> 
> Also ich habe jetzt
> 
> ...


ganz genau,alles ersetzen lassen


----------



## Klunker (29. Januar 2009)

mhm ich habe rens haare und die rasse eingesetzt und konnte auch ein häckchen machen aber die rasse habe ich im auswahl menü trotzdem nicht

und jetzt habe ich mir nochml diese komsiche Ozmo's High Rez Textures for HGE und ahbe mir da die lineage elfen rausgesucht, oder muss ich da alle files laden? will ja eigentlich nur die lineage haben...wie ich moden hasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

Hat einer ahnung wie ich  in oblivion screens mache und wo die dan sind?wenn ich auf druck klick passiert nichts^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm ich habe rens haare und die rasse eingesetzt und konnte auch ein häckchen machen aber die rasse habe ich im auswahl menü trotzdem nicht
> 
> und jetzt habe ich mir nochml diese komsiche Ozmo's High Rez Textures for HGE und ahbe mir da die lineage elfen rausgesucht, oder muss ich da alle files laden? will ja eigentlich nur die lineage haben...wie ich moden hasse
> 
> ...



Hast du sie auch im Menü unter Dateien aktiviert?


----------



## Klunker (29. Januar 2009)

mhm? du meinst du jetzt spieledateien und dann ein häckchen setzen oder wleches menü meinst du?


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (29. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ganz genau,alles ersetzen lassen


Also, nicht ersetzen, weil wenn du später mehrere Sachen drin hast, löschst Du die dadurch ja wieder. Also Du hast deinen normalen Bethesda\Oblivion\Data-Ordner. Du solltest die Mods zuerst in nen Extra-Ordner kopieren, das ist wichtig. Dann wählst Du die Dateien aus, die Du reinhaben willst und kopierst sie und fügst sie wieder in den Data-Ordner ein. Manchmal gibt es mehrere Dateien, zB bei den Body Replacern, da musst Du dann auswählen, welche Du haben willst. dann musst du noch die .esp-Datei in den Data-Ordner tun. Dann startest Du Oblivion, wenn der Client sich öffnet, klickst Du auf Spieldateien und aktivierst die jeweilige .esp-Datei.
Generell nochmal:
Die Struktur der Ordner läuft so:
Oblivion\Data\Meshes
bzw.
Oblivion\Data\Textures
Du musst natürlich die Texturen-Dateien in den Textures-Ordner tun usw.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (29. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm ich habe rens haare und die rasse eingesetzt und konnte auch ein häckchen machen aber die rasse habe ich im auswahl menü trotzdem nicht


Schau mal in der Readme des jeweiligen Mods, welche anderen Mods/Patches benötigt werden (unter Recommendations). Wahrscheinlich fehlt Dir da was.


Klunker schrieb:


> und jetzt habe ich mir nochml diese komsiche Ozmo's High Rez Textures for HGE und ahbe mir da die lineage elfen rausgesucht, oder muss ich da alle files laden? will ja eigentlich nur die lineage haben...wie ich moden hasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du musst die Main File natürlich haben, die File mit den Lineage-Elfen ist sozusagen nur ein Addon für das Package.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (29. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm ich habe rens haare und die rasse eingesetzt und konnte auch ein häckchen machen aber die rasse habe ich im auswahl menü trotzdem nicht


Schau mal in der Readme des jeweiligen Mods, welche anderen Mods/Patches benötigt werden (unter Recommendations). Wahrscheinlich fehlt Dir da was.


Klunker schrieb:


> und jetzt habe ich mir nochml diese komsiche Ozmo's High Rez Textures for HGE und ahbe mir da die lineage elfen rausgesucht, oder muss ich da alle files laden? will ja eigentlich nur die lineage haben...wie ich moden hasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du musst die Main File natürlich haben, die File mit den Lineage-Elfen ist sozusagen nur ein Addon für das Package.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (29. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm ich habe rens haare und die rasse eingesetzt und konnte auch ein häckchen machen aber die rasse habe ich im auswahl menü trotzdem nicht


Schau mal in der Readme des jeweiligen Mods, welche anderen Mods/Patches benötigt werden (unter Recommendations). Wahrscheinlich fehlt Dir da was.


Klunker schrieb:


> und jetzt habe ich mir nochml diese komsiche Ozmo's High Rez Textures for HGE und ahbe mir da die lineage elfen rausgesucht, oder muss ich da alle files laden? will ja eigentlich nur die lineage haben...wie ich moden hasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du musst die Main File natürlich haben, die File mit den Lineage-Elfen ist sozusagen nur ein Addon für das Package.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (29. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm ich habe rens haare und die rasse eingesetzt und konnte auch ein häckchen machen aber die rasse habe ich im auswahl menü trotzdem nicht


Schau mal in der Readme des jeweiligen Mods, welche anderen Mods/Patches benötigt werden (unter Recommendations). Wahrscheinlich fehlt Dir da was.


Klunker schrieb:


> und jetzt habe ich mir nochml diese komsiche Ozmo's High Rez Textures for HGE und ahbe mir da die lineage elfen rausgesucht, oder muss ich da alle files laden? will ja eigentlich nur die lineage haben...wie ich moden hasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du musst die Main File natürlich haben, die File mit den Lineage-Elfen ist sozusagen nur ein Addon für das Package.



Vanth schrieb:


> Hat einer ahnung wie ich  in oblivion screens mache und wo die dan sind?wenn ich auf druck klick passiert nichts^^


Du musst zunächst was in der Oblivion-Konfigurationsdatei ändern. Die findest Du unter Benutzer\Dokumente\\MyGames\Oblivion\Oblivion.ini
Die öffnest du, suchst nach dem Eintrag "bAllowScreenShot=0", dann setzt Du für die 0 eine 1 ein, sodass die zeile dann "bAllowScreenShot=1" lautet. Dann speicherst Du die Datei und dann kannst Du Screenies machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Januar 2009)

mhm ok dann werde ich mal due hauptteile suchen..nrgs ich krieg die rasse einfach nicht zum laufen obwohl ich alles so gemacht habe wie du es beschrieben hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (29. Januar 2009)

Fehlt Dir eventuell ein Patch oder Mod?


----------



## Klunker (29. Januar 2009)

so ich kann jetzt einen mystic elf spielen =) 

jetzt mus ich nur noch den store laden, und dias paket von welchem ich ja das Hauptpaket brauche oder?


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (30. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> so ich kann jetzt einen mystic elf spielen =)
> 
> jetzt mus ich nur noch den store laden, und dias paket von welchem ich ja das Hauptpaket brauche oder?


Wär ganz nett, wenn Du auch sagen würdest, was das Problem war bzw. wie Dus hingekriegt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann kann ich das mal nachvollziehen und es würde anderen, die ähnliche Probleme haben, auch helfen.
Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht, welches Paket Du meinst, bitte immer Namen nennen!


----------



## Klunker (30. Januar 2009)

scheinbar war einfach nur eine datei des Custom_Race_Fix-1815 nicht vorhanden.
sonst war vom einfügen her alles in ordnung. 
Das Paket, von welchem ich die ganze zeit rede ist High Rez Textures for HGEC

Btw scheinbar ist monentan Apachii Goddess Store auf thenexus down, als ich den mod laden wollte, brachd er merhmals ab.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (30. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Das Paket, von welchem ich die ganze zeit rede ist High Rez Textures for HGEC


Achso, ja, das kannsr Du laden, musst aber nicht. Sind halt noch mal verbesserte Texturen.


Klunker schrieb:


> Btw scheinbar ist monentan Apachii Goddess Store auf thenexus down, als ich den mod laden wollte, brachd er merhmals ab.


Passiert öfter, dauert aber meistens nicht lange, bis der wieder on ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Februar 2009)

ich hab da ein kleines problem, und zwar hab ich mir die mods "elves of lineage 2", "ren beauty pack" und "female eye candy" gezogen und installiert, ich hab auch alles so gemacht wie´s in de readme stand, doch wenn ich die vorgefedigten rassen bei der erstellung auswähle oder wenn ich die gespeicherte charaktere lade, dann sitz ich da am anfang in diesen gefängniss und es passiert nix, der dark elf da der normalerweise irgendwelche sprüche loslässt redet nicht und es kommen keine wachen rüber, also sitz ich fest, ich habe es mal mit ner normalen rasse probiert, da redete der dark elf zwar auch nicht, aber wenigstens kamen die wachen runter

kennt jemand dieses problem?


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2009)

Ja, das ist glaube ich bei Custom Rassen so, weil die ja keine File dafür haben, da der Text des Dunkelelfen in der anderen Zelle auf den Charakter bezogen ist... sprich bist du Kaiserlicher spricht der was von Kaiserlichen, bist du Hochelf labert der dich mit irgendwas von wegen Hochelf zu etc.

Das weitere Problem von dir habe ich aber auch immer... und zwar jenachdem welche Mods (oder überhaupt) installiert habe sprechen alle Leute nicht mehr mit mir, sprich ich hab nur den Text den sie sagen sollten normal da stehen aber man hört nichts und sie bewegen auch nicht den Mund, weiß da vielleicht einer von euch wie man das löst ohne das Spiel neuzuinstallieren?


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (3. Februar 2009)

Jo, Du brauchst den Custom Race Fix, dann geht es wieder!
Link: http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1815


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2009)

Mhm... muss ich da irgendeine bestimmte Ladereihenfolge haben?
Egal ob ich den Custom Race Fix drauf habe (und natürlich aktiviert) meine Leutchen wollen nicht mehr mit mir sprechen bis ich Ren's Beauty Pack ausgeschaltet habe...


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja, das ist glaube ich bei Custom Rassen so, weil die ja keine File dafür haben, da der Text des Dunkelelfen in der anderen Zelle auf den Charakter bezogen ist... sprich bist du Kaiserlicher spricht der was von Kaiserlichen, bist du Hochelf labert der dich mit irgendwas von wegen Hochelf zu etc.
> 
> Das weitere Problem von dir habe ich aber auch immer... und zwar jenachdem welche Mods (oder überhaupt) installiert habe sprechen alle Leute nicht mehr mit mir, sprich ich hab nur den Text den sie sagen sollten normal da stehen aber man hört nichts und sie bewegen auch nicht den Mund, weiß da vielleicht einer von euch wie man das löst ohne das Spiel neuzuinstallieren?


Jop das problem mit dem keinen stimmen hab ich auch


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (7. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Egal ob ich den Custom Race Fix drauf habe (und natürlich aktiviert) meine Leutchen wollen nicht mehr mit mir sprechen bis ich Ren's Beauty Pack ausgeschaltet habe...


Jo, stimmt... Das ging mir genauso. Keine Ahnung, warum.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Mai 2009)

Ich krame mal den Thread wieder heraus... weiß vielleicht einer von euch warum man mit Marts Monster Mod entweder nicht in Städte hinein kann oder wenn man drin ist, nicht mehr raus (weil es dann abstürzt)?

Edit: Habs herausgefunden, ich benutzte nur eine alte Version die irgendwie leichte Probleme hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Mai 2009)

Übrigens mal eine aktuelle Liste meiner Modifikationen die ich auch so benutze und die auch ohne großartige Schwierigkeiten funktionieren:



> Oblivion.esm
> npc with jobs.esm
> Armamentarium.esm
> Mart's Monster Mod.esm
> ...



Wie gesagt, das Spiel läuft ohne große Schwierigkeiten... nur vereinzelte Personen sprechen nicht mehr und ab und an sind die Texte Englisch ansonsten habe ich bisher jetzt keine Fehler entdecken können. Das einzige was ich im Moment noch machen könnte ist die Load Order ein wenig tweaken, weil ich irgendwie glaube das ich da noch mit der richtigen Order ein wenig mehr rausholen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Mai 2009)

Selor hast du mal drüber nachgedacht, ROO zu verwenden? Also Raimund's Oblivion Overhaul?
Ist der Wahnsinn...riesig und genial...ich kenn Mart's Monster Mod jetzt nicht, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat Raimund eigentlich ALLE guten Overhaul und Creaturemods etc. übernommen und auf das Beste zugeschnitten, ein komplett eigenes Balancing und einen komplett neuen Spielablauf geschaffen...ich such mal nen Link raus ;D

Und zu dem Problem:
Mal in den einschlägigen Foren rumgefragt? scharesoft.de oder so?

EDIT:
Eieiei...zulange inaktiv mit ROO...muss es mal richtig suchen -.-

EDIT2:
Scheiße...nicht mehr zu finden...kA was da passiert ist -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte nur eine alte Version von MMM gehabt, nachdem ich jetzt die Aktuelle druff hab läuft alles wie am schnürchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ROO kenne iche nicht... mit OOO hab ich aber bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, ich muss nur noch mal gucken ob ich die Load Order nicht noch besser hinkriege.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Mai 2009)

Naja ich kann mal versuchen ROO grob zu umreißen:

-Komplett neues Balancing, ALLES neu balanct
-taktischere Kämpfe weil bessere KI
-Tausende neue Kreaturen, Waffen, NPCs etc. (Ich meine es wären mehrere GB Texturen ;D)
-Total anderer Spielablauf:
  -Am Anfang geht gar nix. Da ist ne Ratte ein echtes Gefecht
  -Realistischere Itemverteilung: Von Anfang an alle Materialien, nur in schlechter Qualität
  -Pech-System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Vielleicht bricht noch als du Level 1 bist ein Minotaurenfürst ausm Dickicht und boxt dich mit einem Schlag um
  -usw usw usw usw usw usw xD


----------



## Falathrim (22. Mai 2009)

So, in Ermangelung von ROO hab ich mir jetzt mal Frans und OOO geholt...und hoffe dass es zusammen funzt.

EDIT:
Normal funzt es nicht zusammen, aber ich habe eine wunderbare Alternative gefunden:
FCOM
Da wird folgendes verbunden:
Francesco's
Oscuro's
Mart's
Oblivion Warcry

Ewig viel zum downloaden und zu beachten, aber es kommt mal so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (13. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und mir auch einige Mods geholt und diese genau wie von euch beschrieben bzw in der ReadMe datei. 
Aber irgendwie funzt bei mir ausser der Bodyreplacer kein Mod.
 Ich hab versucht Lineage draufzubekommen hab mir auch alle Mods geholt die in der ReadMe angegeben waren aber das einzige was ich in der Char auswahl hat war eine Mysthische Elfe die auch nur im Gesicht gut aussah da der ganze Körper Lila ist>.< 
Und dafür sind jetzt alle Augen der anderen Chars leer-.-".
Auch der Apachii Store ist nicht da obwohl ich alle Versionen drauf hab und alle Häckchen aktieviert hab. Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen was ich falsche mache?


----------



## Rhokan (13. Juni 2009)

Vor ein paar Seiten hab ich mal ne Anleitung geschrieben. Eventuell hast du nen falschen Patch?


----------



## tonygt (13. Juni 2009)

also ich hab genau die Anleitung befolgt und trotzdem gehts nur Teilweise kommt immer drauf an in welcher Reihenfolge ich die Patch Mod Manager Einstelle.
Kann mir vieleicht jemand nen paar Links geben wo ich die richtigen Patches bzw Mods finde?


----------



## tonygt (14. Juni 2009)

/Update
Habs jetzt hinbekommen lag daran das ich nach dem Neuinstalieren das neuste Patch nicht mehr drauf hatte.
Es funktionieren jetzt auch alle Mods mehr oder weniger ^^
MIch würde jetzt noch interssieren wie ich meinen Chars aus einer anderes Perspektive betrachen kann so wie auf den Bildern.
Und irgendwie hab ich keine Stimmen wenn ich jemanden anspreche wie kann ich das ändern weil so geht irgenwie das Feeling verlorgen ^^


----------



## Rhokan (14. Juni 2009)

Das Problem mit den fehlenden Stimme habe ich auch... is sehr ärgerlich : /

Die Chars betrachten kannst du in dem du eine Taste gedrückt hältst und die Maus bewegst, aber keine Ahnung mehr welche, schon zu lange nichtmehr gespielt. Ich glaube "T" oder "Tab"... probiers einfach aus.

Btw: Bei manchen Mods ist die Reihenfolge (=Priorität) durchaus wichtig, da sich manche überschneiden oder eine bestimmte Mod benötigen.


----------



## tonygt (15. Juni 2009)

jo funzt jetzt alles soweit
Und um den Char zu betrachten muss man R gedrückt halten dann gehts
Was mich allerdings wundert ist das sich meine Elfe gar nicht Levelt hab eine Elfe aus dem Mode "Cute Elve Race" Link
Liegt das irgendwie am Mod das die sich nicht Leveln oder ist das einfach so bei Mods allgemein ?


----------



## Rhokan (15. Juni 2009)

Also an Mods allgemeint liegts sicherlich nicht, meine Rassen leveln alle mit (WoW-Trolle und diese Elfen aus dem beautiful People-Mod


----------



## tonygt (15. Juni 2009)

hmm so ein scheiß weil kann ja irgendwie nicht sein das ich nachdem ich schon 5 aufträge bei der Kämpfergilde erledigt, Novize in der Magiergilde bin und dann schon das Versteckt der Morgenröte gefunden hab und noch etliche Nebenquets gemacht hab immer noch Level 1


----------



## Rhokan (15. Juni 2009)

Also wenn sich deine Skillpunkte erhöhen, und du trotzdem level 1 bleibst, ist der einzige nachteil, dass deine attribute nicht steigen. Da die Gegner sich aber dem level anpassen, ist das eigentlich ein Vorteil, oder? 0o


----------



## tonygt (16. Juni 2009)

naja irgendwann wirds langweilig wenn man die Gegner in voller Rüssi Two Hittet.
Ausserdem Dropen die Gegner keine bessern Waffen -.-"
Hab jetzt mal alle Mods ausgemacht bis auf den Elfen Mod und scheinbar liegts an dem ma gucken ob ich da noch irgend nen Bug Fix oder so find sonst mach ich mir halt ne andere Elfe ^^


----------

